# Hardwood flooring for smoking



## dustem88 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was given some left over hardwood flooring from a neighbor they told me one is birch and other is cherry wood is clean no stain or sealers.Can i use these to smoke with or should they be put in the firewood pile?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

dustem88 said:


> I was given some left over hardwood flooring from a neighbor they told me one is birch and other is cherry wood is clean no stain or sealers.Can i use these to smoke with or should they be put in the firewood pile?


Should be great, as long as it's not pre-finished, like you said.

You should maybe watch out for flare-ups, because it could be kilned to 6% or 8% moisture content.

Bearcarver


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 19, 2010)

One thing I'd be concerned about is sometimes they fill the open grain and pin knots with a putty or wood filler that is lacquer or acetone based and then sand the boards smooth.

 that might not taste too good but probably won't kill ya.


----------



## dustem88 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bearcarver,planks run anywhere from 1-3 ft. when i cut them to size due to the low moisture content should i presoak to add moisture will this help w/ flare ups.Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

dustem88 said:


> Bearcarver,planks run anywhere from 1-3 ft. when i cut them to size due to the low moisture content should i presoak to add moisture will this help w/ flare ups.Thanks


That one you'll have to get from somebody who burns wood in their smoker. I burn dust in my MES.

I saw a program that showed how not much water gets into wood when soaked for a couple hours, but I don't have any first hand info on that.

The only reason I mentioned that is I used to have my own Cabinet Shop, and all of my wood was kilned down to 6% moisture. Then steamed back up to 8% to close the pores.


----------



## dustem88 (Aug 19, 2010)

Intresting,i have a ProQ cold smoke generator which burns dust haven't used yet,but thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

dustem88 said:


> Intresting,i have a ProQ cold smoke generator which burns dust haven't used yet,but thanks again.


OOOOps,

I better clarify that----I burn dust in my "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" in my MES 30. I don't actually burn the dust with my MES.

I do however remember a great little league team from Toms River a few years back!

Bear


----------



## culpepersmoke (Aug 19, 2010)

I keep saying I'm a newbie ... (side thought how long can I keep using that????) anyway I don't trust manufactured products as being 100% pure wood. I would probably take a propane torch to a piece of it and smell it as it burned. If I smelled anything that remotely smelled like chemicals I'd use that wood for marshmallows only.


----------



## dustem88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey CulpeperSmoke tried the torch test smells like the real thing looks like the marshmallows can wait.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2010)

dustem88 said:


> Hey CulpeperSmoke tried the torch test smells like the real thing looks like the marshmallows can wait.


I didn't think there'd be a problem if it is real wood hardwood flooring. All the ones I ever put in were not filled. You did that after you laid it, so smoke 'em if you got 'em!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't forget the Qview,

Bear


----------



## dustem88 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea neighbor wasn't so happy we did test on his dinning room floor didn't want to waste my wood .I'll try to get ya pics on my next smoke all new to this! Thanks Bear    TRLL didn't  do so well yesterday poor kids!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherry typically has more pitch than oak or maple, and just may do well smoldering on coals without soaking.

All the flooring I get is prefinished and I can't use it foe smoking, but makes one heck of a bonfire!

Let us know how it workd for you.

Todd


----------

